# Some New Copperhead Pics!



## bbuckingham141 (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

sure is pretty!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

dude sick boat!! does that 25 push that boat well?? and it that one of those mooonlighter like power pole things. the anchor type thing?? and does your yamaha have ptt?


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice boat!

Salty: That's a Wang brand anchor, says so right there on the sticker.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> Nice boat!
> 
> Salty: That's a Wang brand anchor, says so right there on the sticker.


ya nvm arnt they black.


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

nice work with the camera. Boat looks sick!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

The boat looks sick hope your up at the rally to show that thing off


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

such a sweet boat! =

I would like to WILL own one...one of these days


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Beautiful!!!  Really nice pics. Enjoy!


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow...beautiful boat...and GREAT pics. One of the nicest, if not the nicest, Copperheads I've seen.


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

*Here are some more pics, Nice boat Tight Lines!*


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

That's one sweet ride!


----------



## jrod0785 (Aug 26, 2009)

Sweet boat man!!!! Very nice!!!!


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

is that the yamaha 25la?? does it have ptt and electric start?? and if it does does it have that multi-function tiller?


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Dude that boat is awesome! Congrats! The decal work is great too.


----------

